# Input methods work only with superuser privilege



## shinchan (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to FreeBSD and have some problem making input methods (I've tried scim, ibus and fcitx) work properly. In urxvt and konsole, all those three input methods can input Chinese only with superuser privilege. For example, if I launch urxvt as a normal user, the input method panel and pre-editing words will appear but nothing will actually get input to urxvt. However if I run `su` to switch to root, everything will work fine. I think it has something to do with permissions but can't figure it out with my limited knowledge.

I have set related environmental as follows

```
export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8
export GTK_IM_MODULE="xim"
export XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"
export XIM=scim
export XIM_PROGRAM="/usr/local/bin/scim"
export XIM_ARGS="-d"
export QT_IM_MODLUE="scim"
```
  and in my .Xresources, I have

```
URxvt.inputMethod="SCIM"
```
Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kusanagiyang (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello shinchan,
Did you find a solution to your problem?  I would like to input Chinese characters also...  So far, I have tried to use SCIM without luck.
Thanks


----------



## scottro (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a page about Japanese input.  It focuses primarily on `fcitx.` 

Perhaps something there may be useful to you. 

http://srobb.net/jpninpt.html#FreeBSD


----------



## shinchan (Jun 12, 2016)

kusanagiyang said:


> Hello shinchan,
> Did you find a solution to your problem?  I would like to input Chinese characters also...  So far, I have tried to use SCIM without luck.
> Thanks



Still no luck, only works under root in terminal emulators in my case. Have you met with similar problems?


----------



## kusanagiyang (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello all,
I am using mate as my X and with iBus.  Have tried xfce and LXDE with little luck.  For some reason, only mate runs stably (relatively) on my Dell D630.  I only use iBus to input chinese on occasion in the browser; that is enough for me.
Hope this helps.


----------

